# New Chevy Tow Vehicle



## Dan V (May 21, 2006)

My little 1500 with the 4.8 pulls fine in the flats and smaller hills , after this weeks trip from Sacramento to Gold Beach , OR in the 110 degree plus weather I 'm surprised I did not kill it . Don't really like to run 3600- 4000 rpm in second gear to make the hills and still quite often wanting to kick down into first gear !

I'm a Chevy guy so that is what I will be upgrading to , don't want the GASHOG 8.1L so that leaves me the 6.0 or the $7000 option for the Duramax , will be buying the 2500HD regular cab / long bed . I'm towing a 21RS and could possible upgrade to the 23RST to bring my Harley along . I would imagine the diesel is a beast and would tow anything I want and with little effort . What about the 6.0 gas motor ? Will it maintain posted speed limits or accelerate on grades without feeling like its straining ? Anyone had the 6.0 and upgraded to the Duramax ? What are your feelings on that move , big difference , not worth the price or what ?

I'm already going to take a big hit on trading in my 1500 as it is not worth what is owed on it , don't want to make the mistake of buying the 6.0 and have it also revving high and straining also to get over the mts. Also is there a tranny option I should be looking for ? Believe the Allison comes with the Duramax , what about with the 6.0 ?
Any ideas on these two engines or comparisons would be greatly appreciated .









Thanks , Dan


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

The 6.0 should be enough to pull the 21' w/o any issues. But I'm of the opinion that overkill on the tow vehicle is never a bad thing. If you can afford the Duramax, get it. It will provide many options in the future and should run for 250k to 300k miles. Mileage is another thing. I get 7.5-8.0mpg in my V10 when under a load.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

The 6.0 L is a great engine. I pulled my 27RSDS with it and it did a fine job, much better than the 5.3L did. I recently upgraded to the 6.6L Duramax and it is a beast. I pulled a very long grade in PA on the first camping trip and it didn't even down shift. If you can stand the upgrade dollars I would suggest going for the Duramax.

The 6.0L only comes with the GM 4 speed automatic, but it is a very strong and well built transmission. To bad you aren't on the east coast, the dealership that I work for has a reg cab 2500HD with a Duramax on the lot right now.

Good luck with your decision.

Gary


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Dan, if it were me and I could swing it- there would be no doubt. Go for the Duramax and Allison combo.

Also, from guys I have talked to with the 6.0 & the 8.1 liter engines, there isn't much difference in MPG between those two engines. Others that own them might chime in with actual numbers.

I know you can get the Allison tranny with the 8.1 engine, so that would be my 2nd choice.

If you do get the 6.0L, make sure you get the 4.10 rear diff (It might be the only option for recent model year trucks).

Good Luck!

-Matt


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Agree, if you can swing it you won't be sorry with the Duramax/Allison combo!


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

As others have said when pulling not much differance between the 8.1 and the 6.0.
coworker has the 6.0 and a 5er of the same basic wt. as mine we both get around 8.5 mpg towing
but when not towing i get aront 12-13 and he says he get around 16.
the 6.0 dosn't have the alison and the 8.1 does, and it alot nicer trans.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Wow - $7,000 is a big difference. That's a couple THOUSAND gallons of fuel! LOL

We've got a cousin that hauls a 28' with the Duramax/Allison and just raves about it - pulls all the hills (WA/OR) without downshifting, etc. If towing is your primary requirement, it's the obvious choice. Of course, if you're dropping an extra $7k for the diesel, how much more is the 1-ton?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

While the diesel is nice, I expect that you'll be totally pleased with the 6.0. 
You'll only get a 6.0 2500HD with 4.10 gears, so that is going to be a big difference over your current truck.
My truck pulls my 21Rs like it's not even there and it is WAY above my last tow vehicle which was a 1999 2500 with a 5.7 and 3.73 gears.
I traded it off due to lack of power when towing and I'm happy with the 6.0


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I can say you will see a big difference with the 6.0 compared to the 4.8 you have now

Don


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

If you get a diesel, then you need to plan on having it for a long time. I have been told that many people are getting over 300,000 without touching the engine. Soooo, if you are going to have it for a long time, then choose carefully, look at everything, and bigger is better. If you have any thought of someday, maybe, getting a big 5th-wheel (bigger than the 28FRLS) such as a toy-hauler or almost any 5th-wheel longer than 30', then you might want to reconsider the chevy-only decision. The GCWR of the 3 diesels (Ford, Dodge, Chevy) is pretty close -- most likely around 23,000. However, the GVWR, which dictates how much hitch weight you can have, is dramatically higher on the Fords. I would compare all the weight ratings before buying and get the one that will fit all likely future needs.

Also, if getting a diesel, then get an '06. You will need to varify this, but I have been told that in '07 all diesels must meet a new EPA requirement and the net effect for the consumer is less power and more heat. I love my Dodge and doubt I will ever get rid of it (you just got to love that Cummins), but I do wish I had the carrying capacity of an F-350. The F-350 GVWR is something like 12,500 (maybe higher, I can't recall) compared to 9,900 for my 3500.


----------



## tomandamber (May 17, 2006)

I recently upgraded from a 1500 with the 5.3 to a 2500HD with the duramax/allison like everone has said if you can afford the duramax get it. I love it..


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

The GM '07 Diesels with the newer emissions will likely not show up until Jan or Feb at best. Gary may know even better info. The early '07's from GM will be the same as the '06 and they will call it a "Classic".

Cost of the '07's with stricter emissions will be higher. I have read as much as $2K higher. Be safe get an '06 and BTW they are selling fast!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Dan,

The 6.0 liter ought to do just fine with your trailer, or the 'Roo you are thinking about. Diesels are great, but I don't think the upcharge is really going to pay off for you.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Both types of engines will pull your trailer without an issues. The 6.0 has lots of jam.

I would also take a look at what else you would use your truck for. Just towing our will it be a daily commuter as well? I went with an 07 with displacement on demand for this reason. It gives me all of the pulling power I need and runs mainly on 4 cylinders as I drive back and forth to work. I am avg about 10.1 l/100km hwy with my new truck. I am not sure what that is mpg but it is about 20%-25% better than my old truck. I just rolled 6000km.

Good luck, truck shopping is always alot of fun.

Thor


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

The new diesel emission requirements will be on all diesels built after 12/31/2006. They haven't released the exact price on the new trucks yet but I have heard that the increase will be between $2000 and $4000.

Gary


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I seem to be in the same boat. My 1500 crew cab is fine towing 3-4 hours on the east coast but it strains when we go to Hershey over the mountains. My cousin just came back from down south and my DW would like to go. I have been looking at the newer 1500 with the VMAX engine. the 6.0L with 345Hp out of the SS with a 4.10 rear and 10K towing spec. Just about bought one and my DW says in a year or two she would want to trade 29BHS for a 5'er. This blows the whole VMAX theroy as it is still a half ton pickup under the bigger engine. I didn't think the 6.0L gasser would pull a 10K 5'er, so now i'm tring to find a reasonable duramax crew cab.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

That would be a smart move. Don't know if I would just upgrade motors as you were previously thinking. You didn't gain that much. Going to 3/4 Ton gains a lot. It is a world of difference, the trailer no longer pushes so bad, far, far more stable.

The Duramax and Allison are great and there is a lot more value in it then you think. The engine braking is superb and it is already saving my brakes. Thinking also that in will work real well in the snow. Don't have to hit the brakes and slide the turns, just turn.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Thor said:


> I would also take a look at what else you would use your truck for. Just towing our will it be a daily commuter as well? I went with an 07 with displacement on demand for this reason. It gives me all of the pulling power I need and runs mainly on 4 cylinders as I drive back and forth to work. I am avg about 10.1 l/100km hwy with my new truck. I am not sure what that is mpg but it is about 20%-25% better than my old truck. I just rolled 6000km.
> 
> Thor


Wow! That's 23.3 mpg south of the border, Thor. Very nice.

As for the rest of you, I was just about over my case of DMax envy







; now you have to go and tell me prices are going way up!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I have towed my 26RS both with a 5.3 gasser, and a 6.0 turbodiesel, and I will say this, I will never tow with a gaser again. If you can afford the difference, I'd say, go with the diesel.

Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Dan...I tow our 28RS-S with Suburban 6.0 and I have never had any problems towing over Oregon mountains. Really don't see the need for the 8.0.


----------



## rman45 (Jun 30, 2006)

WE just bought a new 28RSDS and tow it with our '06 1500 GMC Denali with the 6.0 I weighed the trailer loaded, it was about 6900lbs(long trip, and everything goes). That 6.0 is a stud! I kept the trans in 3rd gear. Occasionally up a long, steeper grade, it would downshift and run 55mph at 3750rpm's. This engine is very smooth and quiet, I was confident it could run right there for days. I even took it to over 4000rpm's for a short climb, stayed at a smooth 60mph, and passed a couple of other TV's. I wouldn't feel good about running there all day, but I am more than happy eith maintaining 50-55mph between 3K-3750rpms. The water temp never reached 200deg. and the trans stayed between 190 and 210 tops. I had some questions before, because we towed with a 5.3L in a Tahoe, but the 6.0L, again, is a great engine. I do think, however, that when I fet ready to trade my other truck in, I will buy a D-Max, and probably just for the fun of it.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

rman45 said:


> WE just bought a new 28RSDS and tow it with our '06 1500 GMC Denali with the 6.0 I weighed the trailer loaded, it was about 6900lbs(long trip, and everything goes). That 6.0 is a stud! I kept the trans in 3rd gear. Occasionally up a long, steeper grade, it would downshift and run 55mph at 3750rpm's. This engine is very smooth and quiet, I was confident it could run right there for days. I even took it to over 4000rpm's for a short climb, stayed at a smooth 60mph, and passed a couple of other TV's. I wouldn't feel good about running there all day, but I am more than happy eith maintaining 50-55mph between 3K-3750rpms. The water temp never reached 200deg. and the trans stayed between 190 and 210 tops. I had some questions before, because we towed with a 5.3L in a Tahoe, but the 6.0L, again, is a great engine. I do think, however, that when I fet ready to trade my other truck in, I will buy a D-Max, and probably just for the fun of it.


I had a denali with almost the same set-up. I towed in tow/haul mode and manage to keep the rpms around 2200-2500rpm on the flats doing 100-110km/h based on wind. The truck as a beast but I am interested why you are running the rpms so high? Lots of mountains/hill where you are?

Thor


----------



## rman45 (Jun 30, 2006)

Thor,

Yes. a lot of hills. We live in Oregon, and often take trips down the Oregon coast into Cali, then inland to the Sacramento Valley, then about 400 miles north back home. You are right, on the flats the rpms stay nice and low, without downshifting every 10 seconds. I used the Tow Mode off and on this last trip. The advantage of the Tow Mode I saw was on the steeper, longer grades. The transmission would hold the gear a little longer using Tow Mode. For the lower grade climbs, by keeping the Tow Mode disabled, I didn't have to let off the accelerator to allow the transmission to shift up once I got to the top of the hill. I also use Tow Mode when getting up to speed. This was the first trip using the Denali as the TV. I am really impressed so far, but wouldn't a Duramax Denali be the ticket? That would get my attention.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

rman45 said:


> WE just bought a new 28RSDS and tow it with our '06 1500 GMC Denali with the 6.0 I weighed the trailer loaded, it was about 6900lbs(long trip, and everything goes). That 6.0 is a stud! I kept the trans in 3rd gear. Occasionally up a long, steeper grade, it would downshift and run 55mph at 3750rpm's. This engine is very smooth and quiet, I was confident it could run right there for days. I even took it to over 4000rpm's for a short climb, stayed at a smooth 60mph, and passed a couple of other TV's. I wouldn't feel good about running there all day, but I am more than happy eith maintaining 50-55mph between 3K-3750rpms. The water temp never reached 200deg. and the trans stayed between 190 and 210 tops. I had some questions before, because we towed with a 5.3L in a Tahoe, but the 6.0L, again, is a great engine. I do think, however, that when I fet ready to trade my other truck in, I will buy a D-Max, and probably just for the fun of it.


very similar experience withour 'burb. love that 6.0 compared to the 1/2 ton truck.

scott


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm not sure my 6.0L is doing the same job these other ones are.

I may have forgotten to engage tow/haul mode after stopping but didn't notice much difference from the old Yukon with the 5.3L going up the big hills here in AZ. I also now have 4.10's and somewhat surprised.

As for the gas vs. diesel debate, don't gassers lose a percentage of HP for every 1,000 feet of elevation? Perhaps my mountains have a different impact going at 6-7% grades up to a 5,000 elevation and then up to 8,500 feet on the eastern edges of our state.


----------



## Dan V (May 21, 2006)

Interesting to see the 6.0 is still having the same type issues I'm having with my 4.8 in the mts. and longer inclines . That 3600 - 4000 rpm stuff in second is what I'm trying to get away from , its even MUCH worse in my truck as it has the 40 series Flowmaster . Can always hear what the engine is doing and when it kicks down into second it sounds like your at a drag race .

Going to a GM dealer Saturday , got a online quote of just under $26K for a Silverado W/T ( reg cab ) with some extras and the Dmas/ Allison combo . Know they are going to kill me on my trade-in as it is worth less than owed , gotta do it though or no more mountains for us !

Dan


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

You'll be suprised on what theu will give you for a trade. Pickup my 06 chevy 2500hd cc 4x4 with the duramax today and left my 05 1500 cc 4x4 with the 5.3L.

The truck had only 10 miles on it never test driven, only one dealer had. They have 2 07's coming in next week and wanted to unload the 06. They let it go for 500 under invoice, plus the 3000 rebate on the duramax, and still gave me 21500 for my 05 and reduced my taxes on the new one.

The 2500 has a 3.73 rear and has a max trailer rating of 12,000lbs and total gcwr of 22000.
for a 5'er it has a capacity of 14,200lbs. and a gcwr of 23,200lbs.

High way numbers

1500 with 5.3L and 3.42 rear drives at 1700 rpm at 60mph
2500hd with the duramax and 3.73 rear drives at 1600 at 60mph

only have 63 miles now, but i'll keep track fo statistics


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> The 2500 has a 3.73 rear and has a max trailer rating of 12,000lbs and total gcwr of 22000.


Interesting! What is the GVWR (not GAWR) stamped on the driver's door panel?


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Dan V-- A Duramax for $26K? I know you said WT & regular cab but geez that is cheap.

VDUB- the 2500 GVWR is 9200 lbs and I believe rear axle is over 5,000 lbs, hence it can do many a 5'er but perhaps not all the way up to 22,000 GCWR


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rman45 said:


> Thor,
> 
> Yes. a lot of hills. We live in Oregon, and often take trips down the Oregon coast into Cali, then inland to the Sacramento Valley, then about 400 miles north back home. You are right, on the flats the rpms stay nice and low, without downshifting every 10 seconds. I used the Tow Mode off and on this last trip. The advantage of the Tow Mode I saw was on the steeper, longer grades. The transmission would hold the gear a little longer using Tow Mode. For the lower grade climbs, by keeping the Tow Mode disabled, I didn't have to let off the accelerator to allow the transmission to shift up once I got to the top of the hill. I also use Tow Mode when getting up to speed. This was the first trip using the Denali as the TV. I am really impressed so far, but wouldn't a Duramax Denali be the ticket? That would get my attention.


Coming to the PNW Fall Rally?


----------



## Dan V (May 21, 2006)

NJMikeC ,
Sounds awfully good to me also , list was $31,705 and the special price was $25,412 . DW got the quote and I'm thinking part of that is a employee or friend of employee pricing deal , we will see if this price holds up Saturday when I show up ! If not , Dodge is having a sale , friends/family pricing for everyone . Plus my father-in-law works for the Ford dealer just down the road from the Chevy dealer and he definately can get me an employee deal on a Ford , I'll let the Chevy dealer know that , if he chickens out on the quote he gave my DW . We'll see !


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> hence it can do many a 5'er but perhaps not all the way up to 22,000 GCWR


You can't bust any of the weights, including the GVWR, when pulling a 5 and be legal. If the weight of the rig is typical, then you're "available load weight", i.e., 5 pin weight in this case, is probably about 1,400 or 1,500 pounds. If that is the case, then you couldn't legally pull a 28FRLS off the lot and the 28FRLS is one of the lightest ones out there. I suspect you would have to go to a shorter 5, which are a little more difficult to find.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

What????

Any 3/4 Ton has at least a payload of 2500# and usually 3000#. 1 Ton's probably get you another 1000# ,1500# dually. With a 1400 to 1500 pound pin then you have 1000# left over for people, gas and gear? Payload on the GM 3/4 Tons are around 3300#.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> They haven't released the exact price on the new trucks yet but I have heard that the increase will be between $2000 and $4000.


Another $2-4,000... over the $4,000 upcharge they already get? Wow!








I take it this change is requiring more than just new injectors and retuning?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> Any 3/4 Ton has at least a payload of 2500# and usually 3000#.


Unfortunately, that's not true. Below are the weight ratings and actual weights for both my vehicles; F-250 and 3500.

F-250 Weight
Dodge 3500

Of course, both of my rigs are diesel and 4x4, which adds a lot of weight. You can see that my available payload, i.e. 5'er pin weight for F-250 is 1500 pounds and the 3500 is 2000 pounds.

I recently attended a class with the RV Safety Group and they confirmed that you must adhere to all weight ratings in order to be legal. Some people believe that, when hauling a 5, that you only have to be concerned with the axle weight ratings and that the GVWR can be ignored because the 5 has it's own brakes. Unfortunately, two differrent instructors gave the same answer when the question was asked. Bottom line is that you can't bust any of the weight ratings at any time under any conditions without be illegal and unsafe.

Now if you have an F-250 or 3500 with dually's, then it's a whole 'nother ball game and you probably will see a rear GAWR and GVWR closer to what you are suggesting. As far as I know, the only single-axle pickup in the 3/4-ton or 1-ton area that will give exceptionally high GVWR's is the new Fords. Believe the GVWR of a new single-axle F-350 is something like 11,500. That having been said, every vehicle is different and you just have to weigh it to make sure it will do what you want it to.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Enlightening and I staunchly believe as you do that you need overhead and the more the merrier. I'll have to weith my truck but I feel rather certain isn't over 6500#'s as Chevy has it listed @5800.

Not ready for the 5'er yet but I would scrub things for sure just as you suggested.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

If you have a gas 4x2, then you will definitly have a higher available GVWR since the gas is much lighter engine than a diesel and the 4x2 isn't carrying the extra baggae of a transfer case, hubs, and 2nd differntial.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

The numbers I listed for the 2500HD was for the 6.6L durmax and the allison for the crew cab and 4x4. It specifically lists all models and cab lengths with 2wd and 4wd, and all engines and rears from a 4.8l with a 3.23 rear in a 2wd to the 3500 dually with the diesel which is higher. The best was a dually diesel regular cab LB and the total was over 25000 for a 5'er.

My door numbers as as follows: GVWR = 9200
GAWR- FRONT = 4670
GAWR - REAR = 6084

The F250 & F350 has a max trailer weight of 15,500
The chevy 2500Hd is 14,200 and 14,700 for the 3500 srw 4x4 CC

The ford has a published gvwr of 10,000 for the 250 & 350

The f250 has a payload of 2800lbs., the 2500HD has a payload of 3317lbs and the 3500 is almost 3600
Ford by the book says it can tow a heavier trailer, but the Chevy has a larger payload.

I don't think I'm buying any outback 5'er that weights more the 14,200lbs with me and the family included.

My cousin has the ford 350 with the 7.3L diesel and he wishes he had the chevy duramax with the allison.









I think the numbers game is by manufacturer and if you like dodge you buy a dodge regardless and the same for chevy, ford or if you got gas even a titan. It's all about your favorite, just like we all love the Outbacks


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

I would sooner give up the diesel than the Allison. As has been mentioned, the engine braking is fantastic. My boykid was followiing me up and over Togwotee Pass (9000+). He hollered on the walkie-talkie that my brake lights weren't working.

Wrong. I just wasn't using brakes.









Slug

Just for the record, though, I ain't giving up either. The DMax is a locomotive. I do wish the fan were louder; when it comes on all thought of hearing anything else is gone.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> My door numbers as as follows: GVWR = 9200
> GAWR- FRONT = 4670
> GAWR - REAR = 6084


That looks about typical for a 3/4 ton. However, you have to consider both weight ratings, that is, the GCWR and the GVWR. Only the GVWR will be posted on the door jam (along with the axle ratings). The GCWR is typically not posted since it is based on variables such as engine size, diff gear ratio, and transmission type. So, normally, the GCWR is only found in the owners manual where you have to go to a table and calculate the rating based on what type equipment you have in your rig.

My experience has been that the GCWR is usaully not the weight-busting culprit. Most TV's are able to tow quite a bit and you are right in that there aren't to many outback 5's that will bust the tow rating. If you take the heaviest outback (31F) and add it's gross (11,900) to the gross of your vehicle (in this case 9,200), then if you have a GCWR of anything greater than 21,100, then it would be impossible to bust your tow rating without first busting one of the GVWR's, that is either the TV's or the 5's.

The GVWR of the TV is the weak link, at least that was my case. Given the dry pin-weight of the 31F is 1730 and given that the TV's GVWR is 9200, then your vehicle must weigh less than 7470 in order to legally pull the 5 off the lot. That's before you add the weight of a hitch, passengers, fuel, propane, batteries, and whatever else you might put into the bed of your TV or the front portion of the 5. Any amount of added weight in front of the trailer axles is going to add some portion of that weight to your pin weight. Any amount of weight behind the trailer axles will subtract from your pin weight, so if you are really close, you can add 40 gallons of fresh water and lift the pin weight by some fraction of what the water actually weighs (assuming the fresh water is behind the axles).

Here are my acual weights with my TV loaded with all the normal stuff and the 5 loaded reasonably light. As you can see, even though I have one of the lightest 5's made, it would not be too hard to bust the GVWR.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

NYNETHEAD,

Vdub has some points and it will all come out in the wash when you actually get your or my truck weighed, however I believe there are many a 5'er we could tow right up to 30'. Did some what if's yesterday and we would have to be at about 7000# curb before we start to worry. Chevy says we are at 5800# Crew Cab , 4WD. Guess we will just have to see.

Sluggo- See you have the '05 Dmax, The '06 has much reduced fan noise and better cooling. Don't expect with my little load that I will ever hear that fan.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

NJMikeC said:


> Chevy says we are at 5800# Crew Cab , 4WD.


That's pretty much for a stripped vehicle, with a 150# driver and full tank of gas. My truck tipped the scales at 6,580#. Now that included 5th wheel hitch, spray in bed-liner, aluminum steps, and a slightly heavier driver (240#). Anything else you add in (e.g., family, pets, coolers, firewood, etc.), takes away from the pin weight that can be carried. The pin weight of my 28FRLS comes in at ~1,880# (loaded) vs the advertised 1,560#.

As previously said, the GVWR is usually the limiting factor for pulling 5ers. Especially when looking at 1/2-ton trucks. But even these 3/4-ton trucks have their limits.

Happy camping!
- Roger.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I have a neighbor around the corner who has a 2004 2500hd with the duramax and he is pulling a 3612raptor, which is the same unit my cousin pulls with his 02 f350 4x4 CC with the 7.3Lpower stroke.

The trailer is 11,000lbs empty and could be 15,500 loaded, so he must actually be over his numbers.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> so he must actually be over his numbers


I would bet a substantial amount of money that is over by quite a bit. About 3 weeks ago we were camped in an rv park in Idaho. Another rv'er pulled in next to me the night before and we struck up a conversation the next morning. He commented that I had a pretty big truck for that "little ole" 5'er I was pulling and I told him that I was comfortably below my weight ratings. A little further into the conversation he told me that he was an rv dealer in AZ and began to 'splain trucks to me. He said that the 1/2-tons were rated pretty high and didn't have much of a safety margin over the manufacturers specs. He then added that the 3/4-ton's and 1-ton's had a pretty high margin andyou could tow well beyond the limits and you would never have a problem unless you got in an accident. Uh, yeah, ok -- believe I like my 1-ton even more now.







I couldn't believe what he was telling me.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

VDUB,

I think it goes something like this. "He doesn't even have the education to admit that he is wrong which make him twice as ignorant as us".

Here's to your 1 Ton!


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

RLW7302 said:


> Chevy says we are at 5800# Crew Cab , 4WD.


That's pretty much for a stripped vehicle, with a 150# driver and full tank of gas. My truck tipped the scales at 6,580#. Now that included 5th wheel hitch, spray in bed-liner, aluminum steps, and a slightly heavier driver (240#). Anything else you add in (e.g., family, pets, coolers, firewood, etc.), takes away from the pin weight that can be carried. The pin weight of my 28FRLS comes in at ~1,880# (loaded) vs the advertised 1,560#.

As previously said, the GVWR is usually the limiting factor for pulling 5ers. Especially when looking at 1/2-ton trucks. But even these 3/4-ton trucks have their limits.

Happy camping!
- Roger.
[/quote]

Just for info on this thread. I have a D/Max crew cab and I weighed it with the family in (5 of us) and we came in at 7200 lb. That was without bikes and wood that we normally take with us. That leaves 2000 lb until GVWR. I have seen one posting on the diesel forum that has the truck basic curb weight at 6538 lb so that leaves 2662 lb payload capacity.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Outback PM,

Good info, thanks and VDUB is looking smarter on every post. Just double checked Chevy's website and it says 2500HD, Crew Cab, Standard Bed 4x4= 5883. Where did they get that from?

Mike


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Get the Diesel, you will love towing with it. They pull 100 times better and you get better fuel milage. I ussually get 11-13 towing my 29 FBHS, 16-18 city and 20+ on the highway.


----------



## jodynbarry (Aug 22, 2005)

Dan V said:


> My little 1500 with the 4.8 pulls fine in the flats and smaller hills , after this weeks trip from Sacramento to Gold Beach , OR in the 110 degree plus weather I 'm surprised I did not kill it . Don't really like to run 3600- 4000 rpm in second gear to make the hills and still quite often wanting to kick down into first gear !
> 
> I'm a Chevy guy so that is what I will be upgrading to , don't want the GASHOG 8.1L so that leaves me the 6.0 or the $7000 option for the Duramax , will be buying the 2500HD regular cab / long bed . I'm towing a 21RS and could possible upgrade to the 23RST to bring my Harley along . I would imagine the diesel is a beast and would tow anything I want and with little effort . What about the 6.0 gas motor ? Will it maintain posted speed limits or accelerate on grades without feeling like its straining ? Anyone had the 6.0 and upgraded to the Duramax ? What are your feelings on that move , big difference , not worth the price or what ?
> 
> ...


Dan, I think either will do the trick with the size of trailer you have, I pull a 30frks with a 6.0 at around 8000 dry not sure a loaded weight but have not had a problem. I get 11 to 12mpg on a flat pull my average to B.C. and 8.5mpg with hills and curves. The $7000 seems high when I bought it was more like $4000, it was when they were doing the Employee Discount last year. The weight difference the motors can pull is alot but the with the price of gas to deisel and difference in the price of a oil change on the diesel it kept me with the gas motor. At times I not sure which I'd rather have because I'm close to the top range on the amount of weight I can safely pull. Good luck on the choice they are good motors.


----------

